# bikesale.com / Bothell Ski & Bike



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Actual Scott dealers seem pretty few and far between, just visited Bothell Ski & Bike (aka bikesale.com) in the Seattle area. Nice store, worth checking out if you are in the area. 

For some reason they have a 2015 Addict 20 Size 56 on sale for $2700, I would jump on it except I already have one...


----------



## NW-Rider (Jun 11, 2013)

jetdog9 said:


> Actual Scott dealers seem pretty few and far between, just visited Bothell Ski & Bike (aka bikesale.com) in the Seattle area. Nice store, worth checking out if you are in the area.
> 
> For some reason they have a 2015 Addict 20 Size 56 on sale for $2700, I would jump on it except I already have one...


Confirmed, I just spoke with them the other day. Trying to get up there from Portland while they last!


----------

